# Have to cancel Voice Recognition to Play Radio ?



## mimmagee (Oct 25, 2018)

I have always had Android phones - I pair it to Car Bluetooth ..Once connected, in order to play the radio - I have "Pick up" the the Talk Button on Steering Wheel, then Cancel Voice Recognition.. Only THEN can I hear the radio once I Push the Audio Knob..

Brought to Nissan - they agreed ..something was wrong & they replaced the radio .. It STILL has the same issue !

It happened on my Samsung phone when I first purchased car.. & it happens on my Google Pixel phone which I got 4 months ago.. i can only ASSUME that there is a setting on my Android Phone that needs to be changed ? 

Has Anyone else experienced this issue?

2017 Rogue SV


----------

